# Gefen Extends DVI and Audio



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Extending DVI equipped HD displays up to 150 feet over category-5 cables is easily
achieved these days, but extending sound to accompany the HD video can be an issue.
But according to one company, that's not the case anymore.

Advanced technology company Gefen is introducing its new DVI Audio Extender designed
to support the extension of both analog and digital audio formats in addition to HD video.
The compact sender and receiver units come equipped with S/PDIF (digital coax), optical
TOSlink and left/right analog RCA audio inputs and outputs that drive multiple audio
devices at the same time.

Combined with its DVI input/output, the Gefen DVI Audio Extender supplies a plug and play
method of extending HDTV visuals up to 1080p (1920x1200) along with multi-channel stereo
audio in the same device. Data is transferred instantaneously, with an average speed of 
12.8 Mb/s, allowing robust audio and pure digital imagery as if connected locally.

With a suggested retail value of $649, the package includes six-foot DVI and audio RCA
cables in addition to two external power supplies (one on each end) and the sender/receiver
units. Gefen's DVI Audio Extender is available through authorized resellers.

Additional information is available at: http://www.gefen.com/kvm/product.jsp?prod_id=3329.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

As an aside, the above product reminds me, in concept, somewhat of the old RS "Rabbit" VCR
Multiplier System, only much better and more robust, I'm sure.

To me, the Rabbit was a revolutionary product in its time. I had spent a lifetime as an erstwhile
electronics geek protecting the integrity of milli-and microvolt A/V signals with intricate routing,
careful shielding and grounding. Then the Rabbit came along and blew me away by transmitting
the video and audio of a complex RF signal up to 100' over a simple pair of thin, unshielded wires
not unlike the tiny little wire connecting a simple earbud to a sound source.

Way back in the '80s, being able to relay the RF signals of a cable box and a VCR to multiple tv
sets in other rooms was simply amazing to me at the time. I still have that old Rabbit system, but
during one particular time in my life, several segments of that very thin wire were routed across
carpeting and, sadly, were carelessly sucked into the musty innards of a vacuum cleaner by a
former roommate.

Oh well, by then it was the '90s and time to move on to satellite and wireless distribution.


----------

